# Schwinn Streamliner Black and White



## oldfart36 (Oct 11, 2019)

Winter Project! The old boy (original owner) had kept this bike since his childhood. Years back, he decided to take the bike apart, with the intention of restoring it (thank god he didn't). The bike has sat in boxes for years since then. After his recent passing, his wife thought it was time to let the bike go.


----------



## unregistered (Oct 11, 2019)

Wow, nice bike! Great bones, that'll make for a wonderful project!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Oct 11, 2019)

Dig the black & white combo.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 15, 2019)

Going to be sweet,  cant wait to see it together


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 17, 2019)

Very nice ride. Like the color combination. Keep updating your progress. Thanks for sharing it.
Hammerhead


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 20, 2019)

The basket/boxed OG paint 54 Streamliner is coming along slow but sure!
Finally fought off the 65 yearold safety tape!
Trying to keep everything just like it was when original owner took it apart 20 years ago. Thank the lord he never had the chance to start restoring it!


----------



## eeapo (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice, looks you have plenty of irons in the fire already.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 20, 2019)

You CAN'T Beat The Black/White Combo .     Here's some Inspiration !!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 3, 2019)

Slowly saving the Survivor!
Leaving the 54 Schwinn Streamliner, OG paint and parts as much like they were as possible when it was taken apart and boxed up years back. Next, bearings and hubs! Really liking this ole boy!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 9, 2019)

After some TLC, the OG pedals are back to life and help tell the story.


----------



## JLF (Dec 9, 2019)

Great looking project bike!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 28, 2020)

Slowly but surely! Still cleaning parts when I get the chance to work on it! The crusty ole chainring and crank turned out great.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 28, 2020)

Is that chainring common for 54 Schwinn’s? 

I see a lot of chainrings with the 4 circles.

The reason why I’m asking is that I’m working on Streamliner that is a 1954 or 1956. I want the correct chainring. If anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 28, 2020)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Is that chainring common for 54 Schwinn’s?
> 
> I see a lot of chainrings with the 4 circles.
> 
> The reason why I’m asking is that I’m working on Streamliner that is a 1954 or 1956. I want the correct chainring. If anyone could help that would be great.




Although not scientific, I'd suspect the older style pictured above is correct for an S2 equipped heavyweight Streamliner whereas a later, S7 equipped middleweight bike would have the cloverleaf sprocket. Does your bike have S7s or S2s? Getting that SN buttoned down would help a lot, too.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Feb 28, 2020)

That helps, I do have S-2 rims. My frame and fork are for the S-2 rims, too. My SN is in both years which I understand is not uncommon. Thanks


----------



## unregistered (Feb 28, 2020)

^Ah, I see your dilemma. Being a heavyweight bike, I'd lean on it being more on the '54 side then. Some folks smarter than me can chime in here on which year the Streamliner made the transition to being a middleweight, but I bet you need the older sprocket pictured above.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 1, 2020)

Getting some more work done today on the Streamliner! The old Schwinn parts are turning out nice!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 6, 2020)

This Delta is a dellema!
The bottom, and all metal is nice and straight. But you can see the condition of top, visor and visor ring. Sure, I can put a repop top on, but then it's no longer real!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 13, 2020)

Lots of work trying to keep the ole boy as he was when he was taken apart over 25 years ago and boxed up. The attention to the individual parts is really paying off now (only things replaced are bearings). Beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel!! Last thing will be a wipe down of the painted areas.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 13, 2020)

The black and white look great!  Why can't i ever find a project like that!  Great bike!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 15, 2020)

This thing is amazing. Keep the update pics coming please.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rainy Sunday, a great day to get some of the headache work done. Got the front fender and braces straightened up and mounted. Got the seat post freed up and clinch collar mounted. The horn needed alot of attention, but now working and ready to mount. Seat, rack and Delta are ready as well.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 6, 2020)

The 1954 "Salty Streamliner" Basket Case!
Well, he's done. Soaking chain before I put it on. The bike is how it was when the original owner took it apart and boxed it up to have it restored over 25 years ago. Everything was there, but replaced all bearings. Lots of work, but fun! No dipping.


----------

